# mexican immigration rules



## future expat1 (Jul 26, 2013)

are mexican immigration regulations simple? i just assumed that because so many immigrated from there, that going there would be easy, but now i think i'm wrong also i'm biritsh and i don't know what job i will be doing there, and i was thinking about opening a small bar or hotel there


thank you in advance


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Simple? Compared to where else? I don't think that they are simple, and with the legislative and administrative changes made in the last two years or so, it can be a maze of options to apply for a visa.
For some general guidance, you might read Rolly Brook's web pages.

Getting a work permit will further complicate your mission.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Stop by the Mexican Consulate in London and ask them. You'll have to start any immigration there.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Re opening a business, read this thread. A foreigner starting a business in Mexico can potentially succeed, but you will face formidable obstacles that don’t exist in your own country.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

3-4 years down the line after you've found a place you like, thought about business possibilities and legalities and learned a lot of Spanish .... something might be a possibility. If you are in a hurry it's a great way to loose your investment.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

sparks said:


> 3-4 years down the line after you've found a place you like, thought about business possibilities and legalities and learned a lot of Spanish .... something might be a possibility. If you are in a hurry it's a great way to loose your investment.


It is with good reason that we have the saying:

*Act in haste, repent at your leisure.*


----------

